# wieso schimpfen alle ueber aion?



## fereman (2. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen,

wie der titel schon sagt frag ich mich weshalb alle aion so schlecht reden?
aion ist ein super game hab es vor einigen tagen angefangen und bin sprachlos!! top grafik,super tolle welt.viele gute quests und tolles kampfsystem(ketten).viele sagen es ist zu grind lastig....kann ich jetzt garnicht behaupten.bin lvl 29 und musste 0 grinden.pvp ist genial auch wenn manchmal unfair :-p

so ihr seid drann....spielt ihr aion???und wenn nicht was hat euch am meisten gestoert bzw was haelt euch ab?????


gruss 

der fere


----------



## Raaandy (2. Juni 2011)

aion hat mir auch sehr viel spaß gemacht. 

mein größter kritikpunkt aber das ist absolut geschmackssache sind die schulmädchen uniformen. die rüstungen sind einfach nicht mein ding. aber wie gesagt das ist absolut geschmackssache und wer auf den asiatischen style steht bekommt mit aion ein gutes mmorpg.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2011)

Es meckert ja keiner über Aion. Es spielt halt auch keiner.


----------



## fereman (2. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es meckert ja keiner über Aion. Es spielt halt auch keiner.



das stimmt nicht mein server ist gut voll.


----------



## Slaargh (2. Juni 2011)

Aion sieht toll aus und macht Anfangs auch wirklich Spaß wird aber sehr schnell langweilig. Grindlastig war Aion meines Wissens nach nur ganz am Anfang, aber auch da war es das nur wenn man die Questreihen nicht zuende gespielt hat. Ich hatte bis Stufe 35 keine Probleme das mir die Quests ausgingen, meiner Spielgefährtin damals erging es anders. Mir persönlich ist Aion zu Asialastig. Also Gameplay und Grafik, Figuren und Kreaturen. Aber es ist sicher ein gutes Spiel geworden. Was mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat war der PvPvE-Kram. Und da dieser Teil nun mal der Hauptbestandteil des Endgames ist... joah, da hast du wohl für die meißten Leute die Antwort. Die Leute die von Anfang an geschrien haben das Aion ein Grinder ist haben es nie gespielt, denn das ist und war es nie. Die reden nur der Masse nach. Stammtischgelaber das man am besten einfach ignoriert. Und das alle nur über Aion schimpfen ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen. Der Mehrheit wird Aion wohl einfach nur total egal sein. Aion bietet Qualitativ kaum Angriffsfläche. Das Spiel läuft rund.
Ich möchte Dir das Spiel nicht madig machen, aber auch Du wirst ganz sicher über kurz oder lang, je weiter Du Richtung Endgame kommst, festellen das Aion auch sehr langweilig werden kann. Lass dich davon aber nicht beirren und genieße das Spiel solange es Dir Spaß macht.


----------



## fereman (2. Juni 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Aion sieht toll aus und macht Anfangs auch wirklich Spaß wird aber sehr schnell langweilig. Grindlastig war Aion meines Wissens nach nur ganz am Anfang, aber auch da war es das nur wenn man die Questreihen nicht zuende gespielt hat. Ich hatte bis Stufe 35 keine Probleme das mir die Quests ausgingen, meiner Spielgefährtin damals erging es anders. Mir persönlich ist Aion zu Asialastig. Also Gameplay und Grafik, Figuren und Kreaturen. Aber es ist sicher ein gutes Spiel geworden. Was mir überhaupt nicht gefallen hat war der PvPvE-Kram. Und da dieser Teil nun mal der Hauptbestandteil des Endgames ist... joah, da hast du wohl für die meißten Leute die Antwort. Die Leute die von Anfang an geschrien haben das Aion ein Grinder ist haben es nie gespielt, denn das ist und war es nie. Die reden nur der Masse nach. Stammtischgelaber das man am besten einfach ignoriert. Und das alle nur über Aion schimpfen ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen. Der Mehrheit wird Aion wohl einfach nur total egal sein. Aion bietet Qualitativ kaum Angriffsfläche. Das Spiel läuft rund.
> Ich möchte Dir das Spiel nicht madig machen, aber auch Du wirst ganz sicher über kurz oder lang, je weiter Du Richtung Endgame kommst, festellen das Aion auch sehr langweilig werden kann. Lass dich davon aber nicht beirren und genieße das Spiel solange es Dir Spaß macht.



naja die leute reden es immer schlecht....sobald nen neues mmo hier vorgestellt wird lieste in jedem 2 post das es bestimmt so schlecht wie aion wird.vom langweilig werden im endgame kann sein....finde allerdings wow im endgame genauso langweilig um mal ein bsp zu nennen xD


----------



## Yiraja (2. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es meckert ja keiner über Aion. Es spielt halt auch keiner.



jo dasn guter einwand xD für mich ist das spiel seit 2.0 definitv am ende


----------



## Kafka (2. Juni 2011)

Naja du hast erst vor kurzem mit AION angefangen, die ganzen Kritikpunkte beziehen sich aber wohl noch auf den Stand des Releases. Zu der Zeit gab es ab und zu questlücken, wo man notgedrungen Grinden musste. Obendrein gab es extreme Probleme was Bott´s anging, da sind die Rudelweise rum gerannt und haben Mobs gefarmt. Dadurch haben sich halt diese hartneckigen Klischees gebildet, obwohl wohl alles längst geändert wurde.

Ich hab selber nur den Freimonat nach Release gespielt und hatte danach schlichtweg keine lust mehr, weil ich wieder im nen Questloch hing. Aber AION ist im Grunde ein sehr gutes Game, vorallem das handeln ist genial mit seinen eigenen kleinen Stand. Aber es ist nunmal so, das wenn man den Release verkackt es extrem schwer ist die Kunden davon zu überzeugen wieder ein zu steigen.


----------



## Felix^^ (2. Juni 2011)

> Wieso schimpfen alle ueber aion?



weils scheiße is?


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (2. Juni 2011)

Jedes SPiuel wird im Endgame mal langweilig. Weder Blizz noch NCsoft, welches beide ja sehr große Spielentwickler sind, können einfach nicht ständig neuen Content liefern. In WoW hat momentan fast jeder der sich fürs PVE interessiert den content durch und auch die meisten hardmodes. Aber so ist das halt in solchen Spielen. Wenn der char das aktuelle Equip hat, muss man entweder twinken, Kohle häufen oder ständig versuchen im open PvP etwas zu reißen und Gegner zu jagen.
Aion gestaltet den content bis zum Ende sehr interessant, wobei das Equippen der chars etwas länger dauert als in WoW, was aber nicht unbedingt ein NAchteil ist. Was es jedoch stark davon unterscheidet ist, dass man zwar das aktuellste Gear tragen kann, es jedoch so gestalten kann wie es einem selber passt und somit vom Aussehen her jeder Char trotz gleichen Stats auf dem Gear ein einmaliges AUssehen haben kann.


----------



## iffs (2. Juni 2011)

Spielerkrankheit das Spiel das ich zocke ist das beste, der rest ist mist obwohl ichs nicht kenne.


----------



## fereman (2. Juni 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> weils scheiße is?



genau wie dein komentar...hast es denn ueberhaupt mal gespielt????glaube kaum


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (2. Juni 2011)

Viele unterstützen nur ihr eigenes MMO so wie Fans ihre Fußballmannschaft. Viele Vereine sind gut, aber für den Fan sind alle anderen schlecht. Naja, da die meisten hier aber wohl kaum an sportlichen Aktivitäten interessiert sind und Sport in den Foren und im Spiel betreiben, werden sie zu Fans der eigenen PC-Spiele und tun so als wäre der Rest einfach nur Müll und hätte keine Daseinsberechtigung.Peinlich für die Betroffenen aber wahr


----------



## Kafka (2. Juni 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> genau wie dein komentar...hast es denn ueberhaupt mal gespielt????glaube kaum



Verfolg mal seine Kommis hier überall, hab noch keinen gesehen, der nicht komplett dämlich und sinnlos ist. Und das zu allen Games, er scheint aber RIFT zu spielen wegen seiner Signatur, aber selbst da mault er nur rum und verzapft müll.


----------



## Yiraja (2. Juni 2011)

aion ist nicht scheiße nur gehts seit 2.0 in ne richtung die mir nicht gefällt aber prinzipiell sollte jeder das game einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## jeef (3. Juni 2011)

Die schimpfen ja nicht nur auf Aion^^
sonderen eigentlich auf alle die atm auf dem Markt sind und sogar noch nicht sind
siehe Tera,GW2 etc..

Weil die Leute einfach nicht verstehen das ihr MMO-Hunger gestillt ist 
Wer ein neues Spiel sucht, hat im normal Fall kein Bock mehr auf sein Altes.

Warum weils ihm langweilig geworden ist, ein anderes Spiel mag
zwar neue Features haben usw. aber das Spielprinzip ist und bleibt immer das selbe.

Jeder 2.Mensch hat zudem einen an der Waffel, die müssen in solchen Momenten der
"Enttäuschung" meckern  und was einmal schlecht ist und einen dieses "Leid" angetan
hat muss für Leben bestraft werden ;O die werden auch noch in 2-3Jahren sagen
"Gamename einfügen" war so kacke!"

Zudem gibts da noch die Trolle die einfach so Spaß dran haben zu jammern was eigentlich keins ist sondern simple Provokation.


----------



## Ryuujikun (3. Juni 2011)

Was mich damals gestört und letztendlich zum Aufhören gebracht hat war der Umstand, dass ich so gruppenabhängig fürs levln war. Die Elitequests die man bekommen hat - und gleichzeitig die einzigen waren die man hatte - konnten nur in ner Gruppe gelöst werden. In nem MMO sollte schon eine Gruppenorientierung sein, aber nich schon beim leveln. Wies heute is ka


----------



## Rhilla (3. Juni 2011)

die leute (genau so wie ich auch)verfluchen aion weil:man hat damals auf das spiel sehr ,sehr lange gewartet,juhu endlich war es da,am anfag sehr viel spass gemacht,so ab lvl 21 (glaub ich war das )mußte man zu abbyss oder ka mehr wie das hieß um paar quest abzubekommen ,dort herrscht reines pvp (das weißt du aber glaub ich )dort für reinen pve-ler war es einfach nur zum kotzen ,man wollte eine quest machen ,war eigentlich unmöglich,man wurde x -mal umgehauen bis man so dermassen genervt war bis man den pc aus machte,draußen in der normalen welt war man am questen aus heiterem himmel kamm die andere fraktion, ,bamm tot ,ok ich belebe mich wieder dachte ich mir ich möchte aus der stadt raus da standen schon einige leute vor den toren die 10 und mehr lvl hatten als man selbst,und nur drauf gewartet haben bis man rauskommt ,und nein keine 5 -10 min die standen da,sondern stunden lang ,bei einem spiel sollte schon man selbst wählen ob man pvp oder pve machen möchte bei aion ist es gemischt(das hat schon einigen nicht gepasst)2-es gab damals ,wie schon oben etwas erwähnt ,einfach zu wenige quest ,man mußte so ab lvl 42-43 nur noch grinden ,man mußte immer wieder die gleichen mobs hauen (das dauerte um 12-14 sunden)bis man lvl up hatte,3-die berufe (ich weiß nicht ob sich das bis heute geändert hat )aber,man hat tagelang mats gefarmt um was herzustellen,am besten war die quest wo man was herstellen mußte aber nur einigermassen chancen hatte bis es wirklich gelingt,also :tagelang farmen im ah den rest kaufen dann was herstellen und es ist gefailt beim herstellung,nach so 3-4 versuchen konnte man echt ausrasten.4-die ganzen instanzen ,erstmal um eine gruppe zu finden dauerte es manchmal sehr lange,in den instanzen waren manche rdm mobs viel stärker wie die so mancher boss ,so eine ini dauerte manchmal um 8-9 stunden wo man so nach 4-5 stunden echt kein bock drauf hatte,5-die ganzen bots ,man wollte eine quest oder bisschen farmen,war unmöglich ,überall tausende von bots (war wirklich so),also was ich in errinerung hab sind die wunderschönen rüsstungen und waffen rest war einfach nur zum erbrechen ,hab schon hier und da so einiges gelesen dass es bei aion heut zu tage anders aussieht ,aber bei den meisten ist der ersteindruck geblieben und die hassen (auch ich)aion,das sollte deine frage beantworten ,glaub ich ---MFG---


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juni 2011)

OMG Rhilia bearbeite mal deinen Text. Keine Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachtet und auch keien Absätze eingefügt. Das ist doch kaum lesbar. Pls bearbeiten und keine endlose Texte schreiben


----------



## Dakirah (3. Juni 2011)

Ich schimpfe nicht auf Aion. Ich habe es zu Release gespielt. Bin aber leider weiter bei EvE Online geblieben.

Das Problem in Aion war, das bestimmte Spielweisen bestraft wurden. Wer auf Max level durchrushen wollte und keine Berufe gemacht hat, durfte grinden. Wer bestimtme Quest nicht gemacht hatte, der hat sich Ganze Questhubs gesperrt. Ab Level 20 gab es 2! Levelgebiete, wovon aber viele nur eines kannten. Resourcen sammel gab dick Erfahrung, Berufe gaben dick Erfahrung und zur 2ten Zone gabs kein Quest, das die Leute am Händchen dort hin geführt hat. In der Abyss musste niemand questen.

Was viel schlimmer war, das war der Anspruch an die Klassen. Wer sein 2-Tasten leveln in WoW gewohnt war, ist bei einfachen Mobs eingegangen. Man musste cast von NPCs unterbrechen. tat man das nicht, dann lag man schnell im Dreck.

Ausserdem dauerte vielen, das leveln zu lange. Erst im bereich Lvl 42-45 gabs Questlücken, wobei da was fix nachgereicht wurde.

Um Aion ist viel Blödsinn im Umlauf.


----------



## orkman (3. Juni 2011)

na toll , kaum geht so ein thread auf muessen wieder alle wow kiddys rumplerren ... ich hab aion frueher aufgehoert weils noch grindlastig war und ich net genug zeit hatte um zu spielen, gruppe suchen etc... und dann jedesma 2 stunden spielen und nur 10 % des lvls zu machen find ich doof ... das hat sich ja jetzt alles geaendert und werde nun mit freude die gratisspielzeit die man ab morgen ja fuer 10 tage bekommt ausnutzen um zu sehen wies nu is ... aber wenn sich das wirklich so geaendert hat wie das was ich so alles gelesen hab , is aion mein old and new mmorpg


----------



## Nerine (3. Juni 2011)

Viele hams hier eigentlich schon gesagt, es gibt immer irgendwen dem irgendwas nicht passt =)
Ich selbst habe Aion auch zu Release nur nen Monat gespielt (ich steh sehr auf die Vielfalt bei der Charaktererstellung usw).
Aber irgendwie hat's damals überhaupt keinen Spaß gemacht und nach dem Gratismonat is das Spiel bei mir im Schrank (und auf dem PC) verstaubt.
Habe es jetzt vor 2 Wochen reaktiviert und im Moment frag ich mich noch warum ichs damals so schexxx fand^^
Mir gefällt die Grafik und auch die Rüstung die man sich selbst mitgestalten kann. Ich mag diesen asiatschen Stil.
Jeder der damals das Spiel für blöd befunden hat kann ja jetzt mal die Gratisspielzeit (Aktion beginnt heute) nutzen, vielleicht seid auch ihr positiv überrascht


----------



## BierBauch12 (3. Juni 2011)

Es stimmt schon das Aion einfach schlechtgeredet wird und das zum Teil von Leuten die das Spiel noch nie gespielt haben.
Vor allem auf Youtube wird zum Beispiel jeder Kommentar negativ bewertet, der etwas positives über Aion sagt.
Ich finde das unfair gegenüber Aion-Spielern die sich z.B den 3.0 Trailer anschauen wollen und nur Kommentare lesen 
die einfach versuchen das Spiel nieder zu machen.
Außerdem verstehe ich nicht warum man sich überhaupt mit der Aion Community befasst wenn man das Spiel doch gar nicht mag.
Schaut euch das mal an (lest mal die wegen negativ bewertungen unterdrückten Kommentare):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1abY7VYcKv4


----------



## account14 (3. Juni 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis Stufe 35 keine Probleme das mir die Quests ausgingen, meiner Spielgefährtin damals erging es anders. Mir persönlich ist Aion zu Asialastig.
> 
> Die Leute die von Anfang an geschrien haben das Aion ein Grinder ist haben es nie gespielt, denn das ist und war es nie. Die reden nur der Masse nach. Stammtischgelaber das man am besten einfach ignoriert.



Am besten ignoriert man dein Geschreibsel, denn das ist sehr widersprüchlich!
Zuerst schreibst du dass du bis 35 keine Probleme hattest mit Quest ( Na und was war ab 35? ) und weiter faselst du plötzlich etwas von Stammtischgelaber, und Aion war ja nie ein Grinder ( ne is klar. 1000te Leute haben sich die selbe Geschichte aus den Fingern gezogen....)

Aion war zu Start definitiv ein Grinder!
Ich hab mich bis Level 49 gequält, und dort hats mir dann gereicht!
Später hat man wohl Quests nachgeschoben und etwas an der Levelkurve gedreht.
Das hat den Leuten die von Anfang an dabei waren aber nichts mehr genützt.
Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt mein Spiel schon wieder verkauft.

Das Aion zu Start als Grinder verschrien war, hatte wenigstens den Vorteil das ich beim Verkauf um einiges mehr bekam, als mir das Spiel gekostet hat, da es sich rumgesprochen hat, das es ne ziemliche Tortur ist sich hochzuleveln! ;-)


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nur, dass ich froh bin ein tolles Spiel auf einem schönen vollen Server zu spielen.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hab Aion mehrere Monate gespielt. Auch im Endgame auf Level 55. Ich fands klasse.


----------



## Cerom (3. Juni 2011)

Das Aion so einen schlechten Ruf hat daran ist Ncsoft selbst schuld. Wäre Aion damals zu Realese so wie jetzt gewesen wäre es dazu nicht gekommen. Ich spiele Aion nun seid der Beta damals. Für meinen Geschmack ist es das MMO das am Meisten bietet, kein anderes MMO kommt da zur Zeit ran. Was nicht heißt das nicht immer noch enorm viele Mängel hat. Nur die hat jedes Spiel. Man muß ja auch bedenken das. was der eine als Klasse empfindet der nächste überhaupt nicht mag. Es gibt sehr viele die z.B. das PVP, so wie es in Aion zur Zeit ist als zu störend empfinden. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann wieder viele die Aion am liebsten aufhören würden weil Aion immer mehr auf PVE geht. Jedem alles recht machen geht nun wirklich nicht.

Aber mal dazu warum Ncsoft ihr eigenes Spiel selbst fast kaputt gemacht hat:

Bevor die Beta im Westen (Europa/Nordamerika) startete gab es kaum Werbung. Auch in Spielezeitschriften laß man relativ wenig. Mal zwei, sogar mal vier Seiten über Aion. Aber wenn man es mit der Berichterstattung über WOW vergleicht doch sehr wenig. Anzeigen hatte ich überhaupt nicht gesehen. Mag auch sein das ich sie übersehen hatte. Hauptsächlich erfuhr man über Aion aus dem Internet von Spieler zu Spieler. Es entstanden auch recht schnell diverse Fanforen. Trotz allem waren die Erwartungen enorm. Ncsoft verkaufte 400.000 Stück innerhalb der ersten Tage.

Man muß dazu vielleicht auch etwas Hintergrundwissen haben. Man sollte wissen das Ncsoft (Korea) und Ncsoft-west zweierlei sind. Ncsoft(Korea) ist einer der größten, vielleicht sogar der größte Vertreiber von MMO´s weltweit. Sie hatten vorher schon einen Riesenerfolg mit Lineage und Lineage II. Auch Guild Wars wurde von Ncsoft vertrieben (ArenaNet gehört zu Ncsoft). Aber sie hatten auch einen Riesenflopp, besonders im Westen mit Tabula Rasa. Dieser Flopp führte einige Monate bevor Aion im Westen startete dazu das Ncsoft-west fast abgewickelt wurde. Sie entließen z.B. 70 Leute bei Ncsoft-west. Eigentlich dürften sie kaum noch Leute gehabt haben.

Vor diesem Hintergrund kam dann der Start des Spieles und schnell die Ernüchterung.

Für Deutschland gab es gerade mal vier Server. Es bildeten sich Warteschlangen von bis zu siebeneinhalb Stunden. Erst einige Tage später öffneten sie dann zwei weitere Server (für Deutschland). Einen Support, GM´s im Spiel, sogar einen Moderator für das Forum schien es gar nicht zu geben. Nach kurzer Zeit schon wurden die Server überschwemmt von Bots und Goldverkäufern.

Der Charaktereditor war so phantastisch wie man erwartete. Das Spiel zum Anfang auch, aber schnell traten die Mängel zu Tage. Sie hatten wirklich eine eins zu eins Kopie der asiatischen Version im Westen heraus gebracht. Nur der Westen war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon von WoW geprägt. Die asiatische Version paßte da nicht ins Bild. Viel zu langatmig und glücksabhängig.

Es gab auch damals schon viele Quests. Wer alle machte konnte gut, ohne grinden bis in die Level 30 bis 40 gelangen. Aber das leveln war extrem zäh. Ging es noch bis ungefähr Level 20 gut voran so wurde es spätestens in den 30er Leveln extrem langsam. Ab Stufe 40 dann fast unerträglich.

In den unteren Stufen droppten die NPC´s noch einigermaßen. Aber ab ungefähr Stufe 20 wurde es einfach zu wenig. In den Elitegebieten oder Instanzen dropten die NPC´s, gerade die Bosse extrem wenig und extrem glücksabhängig. Man hatte immer grundsätzlich zu wenig Gold (Kinah). Überhaupt zog sich diese glücksabhängigkeit durch alle Bereiche des Spieles und sorgte für extremen Frust.

Dann die so angepriesenen Rifte. Die passten so überhaupt nicht zum westlichen (vor allem WoW geprägten) Spielverständnis. Sie führten nur dazu das Progamer diese dazu mißbrauchten andere Spieler nach Lust und Laune zu behindern. 

Um es nicht ausarten zu lassen. Aion von damals tat alles um die Leute zu verprellen. Die Ansätze und das Potential damals war gewaltig. Aion hätte es wirklich schaffen können der, wie es viele verbreiteten, WoW-Killer zu werden. Nur Ncsoft tat damals nichts dafür. Sie wollten wohl nur das Geld aus dem Westen mitnehmen, aber nichts investieren.

Mittlerweile unterscheidet sich die asiatische von der westlichen Version erheblich. Aion ist jetzt so wie man es sich zu Anfang gewünscht hat. Nur der Ruf ist versaut.


----------



## Nahemis (3. Juni 2011)

Mir hat Aion auch lange Zeit spass gemacht. 
Besonders die Kampfanimationen haben mir gut gefallen und vieles mehr.

Leider ist das Spiel nicht so richtig was für Gelegenheitsspieler, da die Instanzen und die Elitegebiete offt mehrere Stunden in Anspruch nehmen. 
Und für meinen Geschmack ist eine Contenterweiterung pro Jahr defenitiv zu wenig.

Ich habe letztendlich Aion erstmal auf Eis gelegt und zocke nun Rift. Aber mal schauen, wenn Aion 3.0 raus ist werde ich Atreia vielleicht einen Besuch abstatten.

mfg


----------



## Cerom (3. Juni 2011)

Die Instanzen sind weitgehend entschärft worden. Meist liegt nun die Zeit dafür so zwischen eine und zwei Stunden, selten höher. 

Ich schrieb doch das Aion jetzt fast so ist wie es zu Anfang hätte sein sollen:

Man levelt nun auch schon fast viel zu schnell. Das Handwerkssystem ist nun nicht mehr ganz so extrem glücksabhängig (wobei, wozu Handwerk, ich verschwende da keine Zeit mehr drauf, man kommt leichter ohne vorran). 

Man bekommt nun wesentlich mehr Gold (Kinah). 

Das Gangen über Rifte ist eingeschränkt worden.

Die Bosse dropen wesentlich besser

Bots oder Goldverkäufer sind Geschichte.

usw. usw.

Daneben gibt es natürlich noch genug Mängel. Also es sind nun noch immer genug Kritikpunkte vorhanden. Aber nichts im Leben ist wirklich perfekt.

&#12288;


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juni 2011)

Na klar gibt es negative Punkte, aber das ist wirklich bei jedem MMo so, da diese negativen Eigenschaften meistens auf unterschiedliche Geschmäcker zurückzuführen sind. Dem einen gefällt eine Sache, dem anderen halt nicht.
BTW: 3.0 soll auch noch vor 2012 rauskommen


----------



## Enrico300 (3. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage, wollte heute mal wieder Aion spielen, wegen der Reaktivierungsaktion, aber im Auswahlbildschirm meiner Chars ist ein Fenster wo steht Bestätigung.
Ich soll Chars von der anderen Fraktion Transferieren, aber das kostet doch Geld, nun kann ich Aion nicht Testen weil ich da auch nichts anklicken kann, wo ist da der Sinn?
Jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Niklasx (3. Juni 2011)

joa..grafik ist schon klasse.
aber das spiel ist viel zu grindlastig. das pvp-system bzw die spielmechanik hat mich nicht überzeugt.
habe nen char bis maxlvl gespielt und dann gemerkt wie schlecht das game doch ist.
also wieder aufgehört.
viele leute, die zb an wow und die char-bewegungen von dort gewöhnt sind, können mit aion eben nix anfangen weils einfach zu hakig ist.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juni 2011)

OMG wenn ich schon lese es ist zu Grindlastig, von einem Spieler der sein WoW Char hier noch am zeigen ist, echt schlimm. Es gibt kein Grinden in Aion. Kapier es endlich 
Di Kampfanimationen in Aion sind "hackig"? Aion hat die schönsten Kampfanimationen die ich in einem MMO bis jetzt gesehen habe und da ist nichts "hackig". Was jedoch das Problem sein könnte für WoW Spieler ist, dass man viel mehr Skills und somit Tasten zu bedienen hat in AIon und das könnte zB 2 Tasten PVE-Zocker aus WoW doch stark überfordern.

Hier ein nettes Mage Video (jaja WoW Chars brauchen Skill^^): http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=167991


----------



## fereman (3. Juni 2011)

Niklasx schrieb:


> joa..grafik ist schon klasse.
> aber das spiel ist viel zu grindlastig. das pvp-system bzw die spielmechanik hat mich nicht überzeugt.
> habe nen char bis maxlvl gespielt und dann gemerkt wie schlecht das game doch ist.
> also wieder aufgehört.
> viele leute, die zb an wow und die char-bewegungen von dort gewöhnt sind, können mit aion eben nix anfangen weils einfach zu hakig ist.



wie gesagt man grindet nicht mehr.wies damals war kann ich nicht beurteilen,aber heute gibt es ohne ende quest.hab gestern in einigen stunden 3 lvl gemacht.und animationen zu hakig?????du hast schon aion gespielt oder verwechselst da was?:-p die animationen sind 1a und super fluessig.


----------



## Cerom (3. Juni 2011)

Was ist an den Charbewegungen in Aion schlecht ? Bzw. was ist in WoW da besser ? 

Hakig ? Was hakt da in den Bewegungen, ist mir völlig neu und hab da auch noch was drügber gelesen das irgendwer an den Bewegungen was auszusetzen hatte ?


----------



## fereman (3. Juni 2011)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> OMG wenn ich schon lese es ist zu Grindlastig, von einem Spieler der sein WoW Char hier noch am zeigen ist, echt schlimm. Es gibt kein Grinden in Aion. Kapier es endlich
> Di Kampfanimationen in Aion sind "hackig"? Aion hat die schönsten Kampfanimationen die ich in einem MMO bis jetzt gesehen habe und da ist nichts "hackig". Was jedoch das Problem sein könnte für WoW Spieler ist, dass man viel mehr Skills und somit Tasten zu bedienen hat in AIon und das könnte zB 2 Tasten PVE-Zocker aus WoW doch stark überfordern.
> 
> Hier ein nettes Mage Video (jaja WoW Chars brauchen Skill^^): http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=167991



lol watn video xD


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juni 2011)

Jungs, WOW-Fanboy sagt doch alles bei ihm^^

Haha ja das Video ( http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=167991 ) ist der Hammer^^ Es zeigt einfach das WoW für Kinder gemacht ist, die nicht viele Tasten bedienen können denn sonst sind sie einfach überfordert


----------



## stäcy (3. Juni 2011)

also ich hab mit 39 aufgehört, weil das mit dem questen bis dahin ok war... dann aber doch in sehr einfachen töte-quests endete..also nicht wie wow und üblich "tote 20" sondern weit höhere zählen und weit schlechtere dropraten... was eine quest schon gern für mehrere stunden aktiv hielt... ob sies inzwischen geänert haben weiß ich nicht, aber bis 39 war ich auch noch begeistert...


----------



## Scyphus (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hab vor einigen monat aion gespielt ... da hat mir das spiel zwar sehr gefallen aber leider dieses ewige gegrinde und die extreme Zeitinvestition haben mich das spiel löschen lassen.

etz werd ich das update laden (hab das addon nicht hoffe brauch man nicht um 10 tage voll ausschöpfen zu können) 

Hab gehört das man etz richtig gut lvln kann und vor allem schneller bzw sehr zügig lvlupt ... das macht mir das spiel echt richtig schmackhaft wenn ich mir das so in gedanken ausmahle 


das einzige was mich extreme kopfschmerzen bereitet ist das PVP ... ich hab etz doch sehr viel gelesen dass die leute nur noch mit überequipten twinks die leute ganken... wenn ich das so höre kommt mir frust auf, denn ich kenn das selbe in grün in abgeschwächter form aus wow. ist das wirklich so extrem??? hab meine chars glaub ich auf THOR asmodier 
mein heiler ist 30+ und mein gladi 22-25 weiß nicht genau


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juni 2011)

Töte 30?^^ Kommt Leute wacht auf. Questen geht in AIon momentan einfach sher schnell und ohne Probleme. Es ist zwar nicht wie in WoW wo man sich in 4 Tagen einen 85er Char hochspielen kann, aber die Geschwindigkeit ist angemessen und wie in guten Zeiten in WoW 
Wer übers Questen in Aion was sagen möchte, sollte sich wirklich erst einmal anschauen wie es momentan ist, statt seine Steinzeiterfahrungen aus dem Spiel zu schildern^^

Das ganken wurde durch Risse auch schon seit längerem behoben. Nun hat man immer alle 2 Wochen ein Event, wo der Debuff auf den Levelgebieten runtergefahren wird und die Chars die sich dort befinden besser angegriffen werden können. Wenn der Debuff oben ist, kann man seelenruhig Questen, weil man eigentlich nicht getötet werden kann. Dies war ein angenehmer Kompromiss und hat das leveln wesentlich vereinfacht, ohne den Pvplern den Spielspaß zu rauben. Wenn der Debuff unten ist,einfach im /3 nach Hilfe rufen und es kommen sicherlich viele die sich freuen den Ganker zu jagen und den kill zu machen


----------



## fereman (3. Juni 2011)

Scyphus schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einigen monat aion gespielt ... da hat mir das spiel zwar sehr gefallen aber leider dieses ewige gegrinde und die extreme Zeitinvestition haben mich das spiel löschen lassen.
> 
> etz werd ich das update laden (hab das addon nicht hoffe brauch man nicht um 10 tage voll ausschöpfen zu können)
> 
> ...



ist wie in jedem pvp game....die high lvl werden erstmal feucht wenn die dich als low lvl sehn und killen dich:-p empfinde ich jetzt aber nicht so schlimm.bzw hatte ich es noch nicht im abyss das ich da gegankt wurde.mal so im vorbeifliegen gekillt worden ja.aber noch hat keiner sein zelt an meiner leiche aufgeschlagen xD

das duerfte dich evtl. interessieren:-)

http://gameguide.uk.aiononline.com/aion/Faction+Incentive+Program


----------



## Cerom (3. Juni 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> .....................................aber noch hat keiner sein zelt an meiner leiche aufgeschlagen xD



Würden bestimmt viele tun wenn es ginge. Das geht aber nur in WOW, da muß man ja zu seiner Leiche laufen und da warten dann die Ganger. Das geht in Aion aber nicht. Wenn man stirbt wacht man an seinem Bindepunkt auf, nicht da wo man starb.


----------



## Scyphus (3. Juni 2011)

* xontroulis-rocks sehr informativ danke das beruhigt mich ein wenig  hab noch 4 gb zu laden in 3 stunden kann ich spielen *

das 10 tage reaktivierungs "event" is ja schon gestartet oder?


----------



## fereman (3. Juni 2011)

Cerom schrieb:


> Würden bestimmt viele tun wenn es ginge. Das geht aber nur in WOW, da muß man ja zu seiner Leiche laufen und da warten dann die Ganger. Das geht in Aion aber nicht. Wenn man stirbt wacht man an seinem Bindepunkt auf, nicht da wo man starb.



das weis ich auch.mir gehts nur darum das da keiner an der selben stelle gewartet hat bis jetzt


----------



## Zorgonn (3. Juni 2011)

Ich habe Aion in der Beta gespielt und war total begeistert. Habe super nette Leute getroffen und viel fun gehabt. 
Voller Vorfreude hab ich dem Release entgegen gefiebert und als es endlich soweit war und ich mit meiner Kriegerin los legen wollte kam der "Rubber-Band-Effect".

Das bedeutet ich bin 10m gelaufen und wurde dann wieder zurück gezogen wie an einem Gummiband. Der (damals) nicht Vorhandene Kundendienst hat mich mit Standard Antworten abgespeist 
und Abhilfe gab es keine. In den einschlägigen Foren wurde das Thema behandelt, lösen konnte es keiner (und ich war bei weitem nicht der Einzige dem es so ging).

Als dann ein GM mir 4 mal die gleiche Antwort auf meine Tickets geschickt hat ist mir der Geduldsfaden gerissen und musste feststellen das ich wieder eine Collectors Edition für die Tonne gekauft habe.

Man sagte mir: Dein PC ist scheisse, dein Internet Provider ist scheisse, du bist scheisse, etc. Als der Patch 2.0 raus kam wollte ich es wieder ausprobieren und stellte fest, der Effekt ist weg!
Auf die Frage an einen GM was denn geändert wurde das jetzt das Spiel (wie in der Beta) wieder funktioniert sagte man mir: 
nichts...dein PC ist entweder nicht mehr scheisse, dein Internet ist nicht mehr scheisse oder du bist nicht mehr scheisse.

Von da an dachte ich mir, ich bleib bei meiner Standard MMO Rota  (WAR, WoW, Champions Online immer im monatlichen wechsel) und verzichte auf das Spiel.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (3. Juni 2011)

Also du zockst nicht Spiele die dir gefallen, sondern dort wo dir die Antworten von GMs besser gefallen? Coole Sache. Versuchst du mit denen soziale Kontake zu knüpfen oder warum ist das so wichtig? Ich hatte mit dem Support bis jetzt keine Probleme. Sie sind sicherlich nicht die schnellsten, aber wenn es eine Lösung gibt dann helfen sie weiter.


----------



## Zorgonn (3. Juni 2011)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Also du zockst nicht Spiele die dir gefallen, sondern dort wo dir die Antworten von GMs besser gefallen? Coole Sache. Versuchst du mit denen soziale Kontake zu knüpfen oder warum ist das so wichtig? Ich hatte mit dem Support bis jetzt keine Probleme. Sie sind sicherlich nicht die schnellsten, aber wenn es eine Lösung gibt dann helfen sie weiter.



Nein. Aber wenn ich mir etwas Kaufe und es nicht funktioniert erwarte ich Unterstützung. Diese blieb allerdings aus.
Das Spiel war somit unspielbar. (Rubber Band Effect sollte noch bei Youtube Video zu finden sein, falls du es nicht kennst)

Wenn man dann wöchentlich angespamt wird, hey komm zurück, teste, versuche, alles wieder cool, wir haben toll was am Support und am Game gemacht, und man kommt zurück
und stellt eine einfache Frage und bekommt eine derart inkompetente Dumme Aussage die nicht mal ne einfältige Putzhilfe besser formulieren hätte können, ist halt Schluss.

Ich will nicht jammern, für die 3 Pfennige die man zahlt kann man auch nicht den Service einer Amex Platin Hotline erwarten, aber wenigstens freundlich und etwas kompetent muss man schon sein.
Wenn eine Firma wie NCSoft nach all der Zeit immer noch sowenig am Kundendienst liegt sagt das auch was übder die Firma aus, oder?


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Juni 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> naja die leute reden es immer schlecht....sobald nen neues mmo hier vorgestellt wird lieste in jedem 2 post das es bestimmt so schlecht wie aion wird.vom langweilig werden im endgame kann sein....finde allerdings wow im endgame genauso langweilig um mal ein bsp zu nennen xD



Ich glaube das liegt daran das Aion für viele vorweg das Beste MMO aller zeiten war, hype mässig.. nur wegen der Grafik die halt nix über den dann mangelnden inhalt aussagte bei erscheinen, Hype welle vorbei.. kacknoobs die gierig Aion spielen wollten sauer, massenselbstmord, vögel fallen vom himmel und.. aeh falscher film... naja - generel wird war auch immer genannt wenn man sagt cooles pvp, immer mit dem anhang dahinter das war aber gefloppt ist ^^ ist einfach so... und Aion ist halt gerade daher das es so asiatisch ist natürlich gleich in die vorurteil F2P grinder schublade geschoben worden (ich weiß es ist net F2P) das macht es aber eben noch leichter es als schlechtes beispiel zu nennen^^ weils iwi son Klische ist was aion voll erfüllt hat.


----------



## fereman (5. Juni 2011)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt daran das Aion für viele vorweg das Beste MMO aller zeiten war, hype mässig.. nur wegen der Grafik die halt nix über den dann mangelnden inhalt aussagte bei erscheinen, Hype welle vorbei.. kacknoobs die gierig Aion spielen wollten sauer, massenselbstmord, vögel fallen vom himmel und.. aeh falscher film... naja - generel wird war auch immer genannt wenn man sagt cooles pvp, immer mit dem anhang dahinter das war aber gefloppt ist ^^ ist einfach so... und Aion ist halt gerade daher das es so asiatisch ist natürlich gleich in die vorurteil F2P grinder schublade geschoben worden (ich weiß es ist net F2P) das macht es aber eben noch leichter es als schlechtes beispiel zu nennen^^ weils iwi son Klische ist was aion voll erfüllt hat.



ich finde aion nicht zu extrem asiatich vom style her.das einzige extrem asiatische sind die ruestungen der frauen.der rest geht so.grafisch topt aion alles...vor allem mit der neuen engine...sieht bombe aus.wie gesagt aion hat sich extrems verbessert.hast viele quest,verdienst gut kinah und musst bis jetzt(lvl 32)nicht grinden und hast ein volles questlog....mir gefaellts extrems gut so wies ist.optisch wie gesagt gibt es kein schoeneres mmo immo.


----------



## Jerx (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab auch Aion gespielt und muss sagen am Anfang hat es mir sehr sehr gut gefallen.

Nur nach ner gewissen Zeit, so finde ich, war es nur noch sinnfreies gegrinde um an eps zu kommen und naja das war dann langweilig.
Weder Quests noch sonst was haben iwie viel ep gebracht das man den lvl balken mal ansteigen hätte sehen aber ansonsten von der grafik und allem find ich das spiel sehr sehr schön.


----------



## iffs (5. Juni 2011)

@ Jerx sie haben ja mehr Quest hinzugefügt seit der Release damit es leichter geht zuleveln.


----------



## Cerom (5. Juni 2011)

Jerx schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch Aion gespielt und muss sagen am Anfang hat es mir sehr sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> Nur nach ner gewissen Zeit, so finde ich, war es nur noch sinnfreies gegrinde um an eps zu kommen und naja das war dann langweilig.
> Weder Quests noch sonst was haben iwie viel ep gebracht das man den lvl balken mal ansteigen hätte sehen aber ansonsten von der grafik und allem find ich das spiel sehr sehr schön.


Deine Aussage bezieht sich aber auf Aion wie es vor 2.0 war. Jetzt hat Aion die Version 2.5. 

Deine Kritik ist ungefähr so sinnvoll als würdest du WoW wie es zu Anfang war mit dem von heute vergleichen. Auch wenn viele von Klassik-WoW sprechen, sie meinen den Stand wie WoW war als es kurz vor WoW 2.0 war. Zu Anfang hast du da auch, zwar teilweise interessante Quests gehabt, aber man mußte extrem weite Strecken zurücklegen (die langen Wege nervten extrem). Ein Reittier zu kaufen war für einen Normalspieler extrem schwer. Es ging erst mit Stufe 40 und war sehr teuer, kaum wer bekam vor Stufe 50 oder darüber das Gold zusammen. Die erste Raidinstanz war der geschmolzene Kern. Den gab es zu Anfang noch nicht und diese Instanz war optisch nicht gerade der Reisser. Zumal auch viele gar nicht in der Lafe waren damals zu raiden. Es war doch extrem aufwendig und man mußte (Bufffood usw.) auch sehr viel vorher grindnen (in WoW FARMEN genannt ^^)

Also bitte nicht Aion 1.5 mit Aion 2.5 verwechseln.


----------



## Cerom (5. Juni 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> @ Jerx sie haben ja mehr Quest hinzugefügt seit der Release damit es leichter geht zuleveln.


Sie haben nicht nur sehr viele Quests hinzugefügt. Die Quests geben nun auch bedeutend mehr EP. Das leveln geht mir zur Zeit schon viel zu schnell. Selbst auf Stufe 50, also recht hoch, mache ich in zwei bis drei Stunden leicht eine viertel bis halbe Stufe. Daneben gibt es noch bedeutend mehr Kinah (Geld). Alles in allem kann man sich fast gar nicht mehr vorstellen wie zäh es vor 2.5 war.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (5. Juni 2011)

Aion ist momentan ein sehr sehr gutes Spiel. Nutzt einfach die Aktion und schaut mal wieder rein, dann seht ihr was sich alles so getan hat


----------



## jeef (5. Juni 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> ich finde aion nicht zu extrem asiatich vom style her.das einzige extrem asiatische sind die ruestungen der frauen.der rest geht so.grafisch topt aion alles...vor allem mit der neuen engine...sieht bombe aus.


Aion ist schon ziemlich asiatisch, Charaktere + Rüssis wie du schon sagst. Die ganzen Mobs, Npcs, minipets etc. (alles so niedlich= asiatisch^^)
Das Kampfsystem bäm bäm crit crit die animationen dabei asiatischer gehts kaum^^

Grafisch topt Aion nicht viel  eher mittelmaß, AoC ist immo Grafisch das "Top MMORPG"
Lotro sieht ebenfalls besser aus, selbst WoW kann seitdem "Grafikupdate" auf nur "Guten" einstellungen schon mithalten.
zb. aion Bodentexturen sind in Aion einfach so billig das sie das ganze Feeling runterziehen so sehe ich das^^

Die Quests sucken, PvP technisch liegt Aion zb auch ganz weit hinten wenn nicht sogar an letzter Stelle!

Ich kann die Leute schon verstehen warum sies nicht toll finden und wieder ihr "MMO" vor Aion spielen
oder gar nicht mehr.

Ich spiele weils mir Spaß macht aber ich kann die Leute gut verstehen
wenn sie sagen Aion sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu, bei anderen Spielen zb hätte ich weniger
Verständnis dafür


----------



## fereman (5. Juni 2011)

jeef schrieb:


> Aion ist schon ziemlich asiatisch, Charaktere + Rüssis wie du schon sagst. Die ganzen Mobs, Npcs, minipets etc. (alles so niedlich= asiatisch^^)
> Das Kampfsystem bäm bäm crit crit die animationen dabei asiatischer gehts kaum^^
> 
> Grafisch topt Aion nicht viel  eher mittelmaß, AoC ist immo Grafisch das "Top MMORPG"
> ...



bitte????????grafik mittelmass????wann hast du bitte das letzte mal gespielt....und vor allem...wow kann mit der grafik mithalten???i loled so hard


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (5. Juni 2011)

Also grafisch ist Aion meiner Meinung nach besser als AoC. Aber ok, die beiden Spiele nehmen sich nicht viel.


----------



## iffs (5. Juni 2011)

Mittelmass ist Aion ganz klar nicht, ehr im besseren bereich und zu WoW ganz klar im schlechteren aber WoW stärcke war auch nie die Grafik.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (5. Juni 2011)

Du meinst WoW ist schlechter oder wie?^^ Denn das stimmt


----------



## phamo (5. Juni 2011)

Nein er meint WoW ist besser - abgesehen von der Grafik. Es ist doch eh immer abhängig vom Geschmack und den schon gespielten MMOs. Dazu zählt neben der Grafik auch die Spielmechaniken, Story, Endgame, Features und der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Aion ist ein wirklich gelungenes Spiel mit seinen Stärken aber eben auch mit seinen Schwächen, welche angesprochen wurden.


----------



## Jepharin (5. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit mit WoW aufgehört habe und jetzt Rückkehrertage sind, dacht ich es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit, Aion anzuschauen. Das letzte Mal hab ich zu Release gespielt und da war wirklich imo schlimmer Grind. Wie auch immer, seitdem ist einige Zeit vergangen. Als ich mich heute also schließlich einloggen wollte ging das schonmal nicht. Also hab ich mich an den Support gewendet (Aktivierungsemail und etwaiges sind nicht mehr vorhanden), um Zugang zum NC Soft Master Account zu erlangen. doch der verweigert den Dienst. Nur eine automatische Mail, keine Account Recovery, nichts. Auf eine Antwort warte ich vergeblich. 

Das hinterlässt schonmal wieder einen ersten faden Beigeschmack. Schade


----------



## Zentoro (5. Juni 2011)

Naja, "alle" ist schon mal verkehrt. 

Mir gefällt die Optik nicht, deswegen habe ich es nicht mal angetestet. Würde aber auch niemals drüber schimpfen. 

Ich schimpf ja auch nicht über chinesische Halbfettmargarine - beides geht mir ein paar Lichtjahre am Hintern vorbei.


----------



## Geige (9. Juni 2011)

Werd erstmal Level 50+ und versuche PvP zu machen oder Ausrüstung zu erfarmen, da zeigen sich die wahren schwächen Aion´s alle
Levellücken und "LevelGrinds" waren dagegen lachhaft!


----------



## Cerom (10. Juni 2011)

Geige schrieb:


> Werd erstmal Level 50+ und versuche PvP zu machen oder Ausrüstung zu erfarmen, da zeigen sich die wahren schwächen Aion´s alle
> Levellücken und "LevelGrinds" waren dagegen lachhaft!


Es wurde auch nie behauptet das Aion leicht sei. Ist immer noch nicht WoW.

Man kann im PVE sehr gute Ausrüstung bekommen. Dazu braucht man weder zu grinden noch ein ProGamer zu sein. Wer absolut kein PVP möchte kann das auch (fast) völlig umgehen. Er erlebt Aion dann einfach nur zum Teil. Was nicht wirklich schlimm ist, dann ähnelt es WoW und Rift sehr.

Nur um im PVP wirklich was zu erreichen muß man wirklich dran arbeiten. Möchte man wirklich auch was im PVP erreichen, dann ist es sehr langatmig.

Zum Realese war auch der PVE Teil sehr langatmig. Das hat sich gravierend geändert. Da haben sie es an den westlichen Geschmack angeglichen, da ist es fast wie in den oben genanten Spielen. PVP dagegen ist so wie es zu Anfang war. Langatmig, ungerecht und eher asoziale Neigungen fördernd und unbalanciert. aber extrem spannend.


----------



## fereman (11. Juni 2011)

ich mag pvp in aion.der nachteil ist halt das du allein im abyss kaum questen kannst,weil dich die anderen in gruppen in sekunden zerrupfen :-)


----------



## Cerom (11. Juni 2011)

Ja im Abyss wird man oft von Gruppen angegriffen. Ab und zu fliegt auch mal ein 55er vorbei und killt einen so im vorbei gehen. Trotzdem ist es übertrieben zu sagen man könne da nicht (allein) questen. Ich bin mit meinen Char da überwiegend seid mein Templer 25 ist. Und gerade Templer ist nun, zumindest vor 50, eine Klasse die sich am wenigsten für PVP eignet. Es geht, man kommt trotzdem auch allein gut zurecht. Nach einigerZeit kennt man seine Stellen und hat auch gewisse Taktiken gelernt. Und PVP ist ja nicht nur immer ungerecht, es gibt durchaus auch nette Begegnungen.


----------



## Mastarr (11. Juni 2011)

Warum alle über Aion schimpfen? Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, warum.

Was ich Dir aber sagen kann ist, warum ich mittlerweile Aion nicht mehr spiele:

Anfangs interessierte mich das so hochgepriesene Gameplay, Grafik, Fliegen etc. von Aion -> NCSoft hat aber offenbar den Knall nicht gehört und das bis heute nicht.

Zuerst:
Ich stehe nicht auf Manga-Asia-Style kindhafte Mädchen-Figuren mit großen Augen und Strapsen, Aion schießt mit den weibliche Spielefiguren wirklich den Vogel ab.
Für mich mutet das schon sehr seltsam an, dass sich wirklich weibliche Spielefiguren erstellen lassen, die wie kleine bestrapste Kinder aussehen o_O. Wer sich an den weiblichen Aion-Chars anturnt - na ja ...

Die Jungs sehen für mich aber auch nicht besser aus - wahrscheinlich muss man diesen Asia-Style mögen - oder eben nicht. Habe mir dann aber einen erstellt und zum Release gezockt. War für mich aber nur übelstes Gegrinde, dämlicher Sound bei Spells usw. (immer wieder das gleich Kampfgeschrei) und diese superdämlichen Handbewegungen der NPCs, wenn sich diese unterhalten - erinnert mich das immer an was unanständiges 

Mühsames Hochquälen auf Stufe 30, dann wurde es echt superdröge - hab dann aufgehört. Keine Bock mehr Kohle für das Crapgame auszugeben.

Bin jetzt kostenlos wieder bei Oldy HdRO/LotRO unterwegs, kostet nix, Herbst kommen neue Maxlevels, nette Leute - bodenständiges Feierabendzocken.
Ansonsten checke ich RIFT ab. Grafik auf max ist superhammergeil, hat zwar sicher auch seine Schwächen, macht aber im Moment mir am meisten Spass.
WoW ist derzeit mit 2 Chars auf Maxlevel "geparkt", Last Chaos und Runes of Magic gelöscht.

Und Aion? Nee, ich schimpfe nicht über Aion - ist Geschmackssache. Aber eben nicht meiner.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (11. Juni 2011)

Wie kann an sich bitte bis auf Stufe 30 abquälen? Verstehe ich nicht, da es super schnell geht..oder ist es schon lange her das du mal AIon gespielt hast.

P.S: Der Style ist doch echt Hammer


----------



## Cerom (11. Juni 2011)

Das hat er doch geschrieben. Er hat Aion zu Realese gespielt. Also 2.0 oder gar 2.5 kennt er gar nicht. Mittlerweile ist man schnell 30. Zu Anfang war es wirklich langatmig, vor allem wenn man nicht alle Quests fand weil man zu lauffaul war. Denn damals waren so ab 25 die Quests weit verstreut und man mußte lange Wege gehen und die auch finden. 

Über Grafik und Geschmack läßt sich nun mal streiten. Ich finde Aion grafisch wunderschön. Gerade die Chars sind sehr gelungen. Man kann seinen Char auch gestallten wie man möchte. Ein Zwerg ist möglich, ein Elf, sogar sich selbst kann man, das nötige Talent vorausgesetzt, erstellen. Das sehr bekannte Obama Video, wo jemand Obama in Aion nachbildet zeigt es doch. Auch Megan Fox habe ich schon in Aion gesehen

Bei Rift war ich richtig erschrocken. Ich hatte viel gelesen wie gut die Grafik sei. Ich glaube man muß von WoW kommen um die Grafik von Rift gut zu finden. Aber so eine Grafik als Superhammergeil zu bezeichnen, also ich weis nicht. Ich finde die Grafik häßlich.

HdRO ist da wirklich was anderes, die Grafik finde ich auch sehr gut. Die Chars sind recht nett, wenn auch nicht ganz so wie in Aion, dafür sind die Landschaften und Städte um einiges schöner als in Aion.

Das schlechteste was ich an Grafik kenne ist allerdings WoW. Aber da merkt man vielleicht auch wie seltsam einige Geschmäcker sind. Ich erinnere mich noch daran wie z.B. über die T2 Rüstungen in WoW diskutiert wurde. Gerade die T2 Rüstung des Kriegers, die aussehen wie eine Powerrangeruniform und dann auch noch Lila/Pinkfarben. die fanden nicht gerade wenige sehr gelungen. Oder auch die gelben, wie Atommüllbehälter aussehenden Schultern der Paladine *sich schüttelt*


----------



## Vintar (14. Juni 2011)

Aion ist im Gegensatz zu Release total einsteigerfreundlich geworden, zumindest was den PvE Part betrifft. PvP ist ein ganz eigenes Thema, bei dem man sich bewusst sein sollte dass auch noch soviel Skill kein Gear ersetzt. Aber es ist machbar. Ich spiele auch seit einiger Zeit wieder Aion nachdem mir Warhammer zum Hals raushing aufgrund der immer wiederkehrenden Probleme und bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Spiel momentan. Habe meinen 55er Gladiator eingemottet und spiele einen Assassinen, habe damit die ganzen Änderungen beim Leveln miterlebt und kann sagen, dass es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ist. Ist auf jeden Fall wert nochmal angespielt zu werden.

Zum Thema Grafik:

Keine Ahnung wo das Problem sitzt, ich stehe eigentlich auch nicht auf den ganzen Asiaquatsch, aber da man Gott sei dank den Charakter so gestalten kann wie man will, hat man eigentlich alle Freiheiten die man braucht und auch von der Ausrüstung her ist es recht schick. Hier mal mein Assassine, der sieht wenigstens auch aus wie einer im Gegensatz zu den Klassen in anderen Spielen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (14. Juni 2011)

Das geilste ist, dass in AIon selbst lowi Equip einfach stylischer und epischer ist als jedes WoW-Endcontentgear


----------



## Diola (14. Juni 2011)

xontroulis-rocks schrieb:


> Das geilste ist, dass in AIon selbst lowi Equip einfach stylischer und epischer ist als jedes WoW-Endcontentgear



hm, also ich als jahr30er fühle mich mit nem Char der so aussieht einfach nicht gut, mit einem Gnom kann ich mich da schon eher identifizieren, nicht weil der so klein und häßlich ist sondern witzig. Die Chars hier wirken wie für pupertierende Japanstyle Fans gemacht. Es mach "mir" daher schon mal keinen Spaß.

Meine anderen Spaßlosfaktoren an dem Spiel, in dessen Welt ich mich einfach nicht wohl fühle, lasse ich mal weg. Es würde doch nur wie flame bei Fans wirken.
Nur kurz: Es ist einfach keine schöne Welt die Aion bietet, ich erwarte meine Zeit schon besser zu verbringen.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (14. Juni 2011)

Du weist, das man in Aion jede mögliche Form an Char erstellen kann? Stehst du auf Gnome dann mach dir einen, magst du Zwerge, auch kein Problem. Aion bietet doch bei der Gestaltung der Chars keine Grenzen. Das aber einem das SPiel an sich nicht gefällt ist Gschmackssache un kann ich verstehen. WoW gefällt mir auch nicht mehr, andere mögen es jedoch..ok ist halt so. ABer der Style in Aion ist einfach gut.


----------



## Cerom (14. Juni 2011)

Diola schrieb:


> hm, also ich als jahr30er fühle mich mit nem Char der so aussieht einfach nicht gut


Warum schreibst du so einen Unsinn ?

Wenn du möchtest das dein Char aussieht Barack Obama dann erstell ihn dir. 
Wenn du möchtst das sie aussieht wie Megan Fox dann erstell sie dir.
Wenn du möchtst das er aussieht wie Brett Pitt dann erstell ihn dir.
Oder wenn du möchtst das er aussieht wie der Zwerg Gimli oder der Elf Legolas aus Herr der Ringe, erstell sie dir

Es ist doch nur dein Talent das dich darin bremst. Du kannst dir deinen Char nach belieben machen.

Oder kennst du Aion etwa gar nicht ? Ist das nur ein Trollversuch ?


----------



## Cerom (14. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein Beispiel. Eine Templerin die ich mir erstellt habe. Was ist daran nun asiastyle ?

[attachment=11960:Casy.gif]


----------

